# Washington Union station during layover on Silver Meteor to Miami?



## Kabux (Jan 1, 2023)

Is it possible to debark at Washington Union station during the 30 minute or so stop, go into the station to grab some take out food and get back on the train?? Or do you have to stay in the platform area? Thanks!


----------



## pennyk (Jan 1, 2023)

I have seen crew "run" into the station when the train is either early or on time. Crew members know where the stairs are located and know their way around the station. If the train is late and the engine change is done quickly, there may not be enough time. There is a risk. I have never done it, but have seen others do it, and have also heard of instances where passengers have been left behind.


----------



## joelkfla (Jan 1, 2023)

If you're talking about the Silvers, I think that the direction of travel is also a consideration. If you're traveling northbound, WAS is a discharge only stop, and the train can depart as soon as all the platform work is done. If you're going southbound, the train shouldn't depart before the scheduled time (but I'd be back at the car door at least 5 minutes earlier to be safe.)


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 1, 2023)

I personally wouldn’t chance it. Since the Silver Meteor leaves fairly late in the day, perhaps get takeout in your departure city and just have that as an early dinner?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 1, 2023)

I did it many years ago when I took the southbound Cardinal - once I confirmed with the conductor that I had time (we probably arrived early or on time). I only did it because I was familiar with the station and knew where I was going. It was early enough that there was no line at the food place I was going to.


----------



## Kabux (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks everyone!! All excellent points, especially since we won't know exactly where to go. We won't chance it!
Happy New Year!


----------

